

Show HN: A Pseudo-Random Number Generator Predictor in Java - ponsuke
https://github.com/yutarochan/PRNGPredict

======
lun4r
So from the first two 'randomly' generated integers it is possible to derive a
value that can be used to as a seed value to 'sync' two PRNGs? that can't be
good. :S

~~~
seandougall
The docs do say:

> Instances of java.util.Random are not cryptographically secure. Consider
> instead using SecureRandom to get a cryptographically secure pseudo-random
> number generator for use by security-sensitive applications.

So hopefully this isn't too much of a surprise to anyone writing crypto code
in Java.

------
pmoriarty
Dilbert's take on this:

[http://i.imgur.com/lr5ko7L.gif](http://i.imgur.com/lr5ko7L.gif)

